# Vote in the 2017 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com

​



> *Our readers mean the world to us, and we want to make sure your opinions are heard.*
> 
> Help _AutoGuide.com_ by voting for the 2017 Reader’s Choice Car of the Year and have your say on which new cars this year should be given top honors.
> 
> In addition to the overall Car of the Year award, there are seven other categories where you can vote for your favorite, including Truck of the Year, Sports Car of the Year, Green Car of the Year, Utility Vehicleof the Year, Luxury Car of the Year, Luxury Utility Vehicle of the Year, and Exotic Car of the Year.
> 
> And just to make sure you guys know you’re appreciated, if you vote in this year’s awards, you’ll be entered in a contest to win a free set of tires.


Vote in the 2017 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Anna Green

It's a great news indeed, I hope it's going to be the best thing


----------

